#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Αγκυρώσεις διαμήκους οπλισμού και αναμονές υποστυλωμάτων και τοιχίων

## θ.τριαντ.

Διαβάζοντας τα κεφάλαια 17 και 18 του ΕΚΩΣ μου προκλήθηκαν κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με την αγκύρωση διαμήκων οπλισμών δοκων με αυξημένες απαιτήσεις πλαστιμότητας και τις αναμονές υποστυλωμάτων και τοιχείων.

1.Σε δοκό με ενδιάμεση στήριξη σε υποστύλωμα ή τοιχείο η συνολική αγκύρωση πρέπει να είναι ευθύγραμμη ή  καμπύλη?Πόσο πρέπει να είναι αυτή? lbnet?Αυτό είναι περίπου ίσο με 50Φ για c20/25?Αν πρέπει να είναι καμπύλη τί ποσοστό αυτής πρέπει να είναι το καμπύλο?

2.Σε δοκό με στήριξη σε ακραίο τοιχείο η συνολική αγκύρωση πρέπει να είναι καμπύλη?Τι γίνεται πάλι με το ποσοστό του καμπύλου τμήματος?

3. Στην παράγραφο 18.4.7 στις αναμονές υποστυλωμάτων ποιες είναι οι "κάτω ράβδοι" και ποιες οι "πάνω ράβδοι"? Πόσο πρέπει να είναι η αναμονή τελικά?50Φ?Στις αναμονές των τοιχείων τι γίνεται?

Θα επιθυμούσα τις απόψεις σας επί του θέματος.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Οταν λες παράθεση τι εννοείς?Ποια η διαφορά της με την ευθύγραμμη αγκύρωση?Επίσης το "σπάνια" από τι εξαρτάται?

Αν υπάρχει ενδιάμεσο τοιχείο πόσο είναι το μήκος της αγκύρωσης?Η αγκύρωση ξεκινάει να μετράει μετά το πέρας του ενδιάμεσου τοιχείου. Έτσι δεν είναι?

Όταν λέμε "κάτω" και "πάνω" ράβδοι στα υποστυλώματα ποιες εννοούμε?
Επίσης λέγοντας τοιχεία στάθμης ισογείου αναφέρεσαι για τις αναμονές που θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν στο ύψος της πλάκας ισογείου?Τα 75φ είναι και για τα υποστυλώματα και για τα τοιχεία?

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Στην 18.3.5 Ο ΕΚΩΣ μίλαει για αγκύρωση και οχι για παράθεση στις δοκους με ενδιαμεση στηριξη σε υποστήλωμα και μάλιστα το αντίστοιχο σχήμα στα σχόλια ( Σ18.13 ) δείχνει καμπύλη αγκύρωση.
Κάνω κάποιο λάθος?

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

> αυτό αφορά ράβδους που δεν απαιτούνται στο γειτονικό άνοιγμα. Πόσο συχνό είναι αυτό? Μόνο όταν υπάρχει έντονη διαφορά στα μήκη διαδοχικών ανοιγμάτων.


Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτο.Σε δοκούς με ενδιάμεση στήριξη πάντα οι ράβδοι τρέχουν στο γειτονικό άνοιγμα

Επίσης αν έχω ενα ενδιάμεσο τοιχείο 1,50*25 και πρέπει να κάνω αγκύρωση , τα 68Φ για Φ14 συν τα 5φ έναι μικρότερα από το μήκος του τοιχε'ιου !!Μπορώ να σταματήσω την ράβδο πρίν το τέλος του τοιχείου??

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Με κάλυψες με την προηγούμενη απάντηση.

Ευυχαριστώ πολυ συνάδελφε για τη βοήθεια

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Εγίνες απόλυτα κατανοητός.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Οταν λες τοιχειά ισογείου μιλάς για τις αναμονές που αφήνεις στην πλάκα του ισογείου , δηλαδή στο + 3,00 απο το διαμορφωμένο έδαφος ή στο +0,00?

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Σε κατασκευές με μικρά φορτία π.χ διωροφα , μονοόροφα δεν είναι υπερβολικές οι 2,00μ αναμονές για τα τοιχεια ισογείου?

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Εχεις δίκιο συνάδελφε...

----------


## Xάρης

Αν γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθούν τα προβλεπόμενα τύμπανα καμπύλωσης των ράβδων τότε μπορούμε πολύ απλά να μη λάβουμε υπόψη μας το καμπύλο τμήμα της ακγύρωσης στο lb,net.
Οπότε, για να μειώσουμε τα απαιτούμενα ευθύγραμμα μήκη αγκύρωσης μπορούμε:
α) να επιλύσουμε την κατασκευή μας με q=1,50 ώστε να έχουμε στοιχεία ΧΑΑΠ και να πάμε με την §17.8.4 του ΕΚΩΣ ή
β) να φροντίσουμε ώστε να έχουμε nv>0,75 σε κάθε διεύθυνση ώστε να λάβουμε υπόψη μας τον ευνοϊκό λόγο As,req/As,prov σύμφωνα με τη §17.6.3 του ΕΚΩΣ.
Τα παραπάνω σε συνδυασμό με τη χρήση ράβδων μικρής κατά το δυνατόν διαμέτρου.

----------


## Evan

Χάρη έχεις δίκιο αυτή μάλλον είναι η καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση

----------


## Xάρης

Με συγκόλληση ράβδου πετυχαίνουμε όντως μείωση του μήκους αγκύρωσης μόνο όμως θλιβόμενων ράβδων και όχι εφελκυόμενων.
Ο λόγος ότι ο μειωτικός συντελεστής α γίνεται 0,70 από 1,00 όταν έχουμε θλίψη ενώ παραμένει 0,70 όταν έχουμε εφελκυσμό.*

* Συγκρίνουμε τις περιπτώσεις όπου έχουμε α) ορθογωνικά άγκιστρα με διάμετρο τυμπάνου 4 ή 7Φ και β) ευθύγραμμες ράβδους με συγκολλημένη εγκάρσια ράβδο.

----------


## nicolas

Σε περίπτωση προσθήκης ορόφου όπου συνδέουμε διαφορετικά υλικά, δηλαδή υπάρχων όροφος  με C12/15 , S220  και νέος όροφος με C20/25 , B500c για να υπολογίσουμε απαιτούμενο μήκος ενώσεως (ματίσματος) στα υποστυλώματα πως υπολογίζουμε fbd, lbnet κ.τ.λ. ?

Με βάση  το δυσμενέστερο υλικό και διάμετρο ?  Και λέω και διάμετρο γιατί μπορεί ο νέος όροφος να έχει διαφορετικό οπλισμό - πιο μεγάλο Φ - από τον υπάρχων όροφο.

Επειδή μπορεί να μην έγινα κατανοητός. Γενικά όταν προσθέτω όροφο σε υπάρχον κτήριο, σε ένα τυχαίο υποστύλωμα θα  έχω διαφορετικά υλικά σε παλιό και νέο όροφο. Ο ΕΚΩΣ για τον υπολογισμό του lbnet δίνει τύπους που εξαρτώνται από την διάμετρο του οπλισμού και τα υλικά που χρησιμοποιούμε. Θέλω να κάνω δύο ερωτήσεις.


*1)* Επειδή η μάτιση θα γίνει στο νέο υποστύλωμα, προφανώς το fbd θα είναι του νέου σκυροδέματος ?

*2)* Εκτός του fbd , εγώ υπολογίζω :

α) απαιτούμενο μήκος αγκύρωσης του παλιού οπλισμού στο νέο υποστύλωμα με βάση τις ιδιότητες του υπάρχοντος (π.χ. S220 , Φ14).
β) απαιτούμενο μήκος αγκύρωσης του νέου σίδερου στο παλιό υποστύλωμα με βάση τις ιδιότητες του νέου (π.χ. Β500c , Φ16).

Από αυτά προκύπτει το μέγιστο μήκος αγκύρωσης και από αυτό υπολογίζω το μήκος μάτισης ή αλλιώς το απαιτούμενο μήκος αναμονών ?


*Παρακαλώ όχι συνεχόμενες δημοσιεύσεις, χρησιμοποιήστε την επεξεργασία

Ευχαριστώ*

----------


## nicolas

Ευχαριστώ. 

Επομένως το μήκος των ανομονών σύμφωνα με 18.4.7. είναι το max,lb των δύο ορόφων. Εν προκειμένω από τον τύπο του lb=(Φ/4)*(fyd/fbd) και για περιοχή συνάφειας Ι προκύπτει:

α) για S220,C12/15 ,   *lb=53Φ*
β) για B500c, C20/25 , *lb=47Φ*

Για Φ20 που είναι τα υπάρχοντα σίδερα σε κάποια υποστυλώματα, προκύπτει απαραίτητο μήκος αναμονών 1,06 μ. !

Το ερώτημα που έκανα στην προηγούμενη δημοσίευση αφορούσε τον υπολογισμό του μήκους παράθεσης. 

Αφού το μήκος παράθεσης θα είναι υποχρεωτικά όσο και το μήκος των αναμονών πρέπει εκτός του 18.4.7. να ελέγξω και αν το μήκος των αναμονών αρκεί για την παράθεση με βάση το κεφάλαιο 17.7 , σωστά ? 

Εκεί μπαίνει μέσα και το lb,net και παίζει ρόλο εάν είναι εφελκυόμενη ή θλιβόμενη ράβδος κ.τ.λ. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να υπολογίσω πάλι διαφορετικά μήκη αγκύρωσης για κάθε οπλισμό και να πάρω τον δυσμενέστερο σωστά ? Μιλάω για μήκος παράθεσης τώρα.

----------


## nicolas

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Μία τελευταία ερώτηση εάν μπορείς. 

Για την 18.4.7 πρέπει να υπολογίσω τα δύο lb για κάθε όροφο όπως έγραψα στην δημοσίευση #24 ( α και β περίπτωση). Παίρνω όμως διαφορετικό fbd για κάθε όροφο ή πάω με το fbd του νέου σκυροδέματος?

----------


## sundance

συμφωνα με την 17.9.2.β ΕΚΩΣ το lo ειναι:

για το lb εχουμε fbd ισο με 2,3x1,4 (C20/25) γιατι εχουμε εγκαρσια πιεση, περιοχη συναφειας Ι, οποτε εχουμε για S500

lb=33.76xΦ

lbnet=0.7*33.76*Φ=23,63Φ

lo=2*23.63Φ=47,26Φ

για Φ8 lo=37,8cm

εχω μια επιφυλαξη, για τον συντελεστη 2.0 του πινακα 17.5

μου διαφευγει κατι?

----------


## Xάρης

Αναφέρεσαι στο lo συνδετήρων κυκλικών υποστυλωμάτων προφανώς ή δοκών υπό άμεση στρέψη (το "τσερκομπάλκονο"! ).

lb=33.455 για την ακρίβεια

_ Είναι οπλισμός διανομής οι συνδετήρες; Όχι, είναι κύριος οπλισμός αλλά στην εγκάρσια διεύθυνση.
_ Έχουμε απόσταση από την πλησιέστερη επιφάνεια μικρότερη από 5Φ; Αποκλείεται.
_ Ποιο είναι το ποσοστό των υπερκαλυπτόμενων ράβδων σε σχέση με την ολική διατομή του χάλυβα; 100%

Άρα ο συντελεστής α1 λαμβάνει την τιμή 2,0.

----------


## sundance

κυκλικοι συνδετηρες.

αρα σωστα το υπολογιζω...

πολλα δεν ειναι ομως 38εκ (για Φ8) και 48εκ (για Φ10) για υποστυλωμα Φ40????

----------


## Xάρης

Ένα υποστύλωμα με διάμετρο 40cm  έχει περίμετρο 2*π*R = π*D = 3,14*40 = 125cm περίπου.
Άρα είσαι στο 1/3 της περιμέτρου για Φ8.
Πολύ λίγο, αυτό είναι.

----------


## sundance

σε κυκλικο ακραιο υποστυλωμα, επειδη το πλατος οσο φευγουμε απο το κεντρο μειωνεται, και επειδη κατα μηκος συνεχιζει εξωστης, μπορουμε να αγκυρωσουμε τον ανω οπλισμο ευθυγραμμα μεσα στον εξωστη? το εχετε εφαρμοσει ποτε? εχει μειονεκτηματα η εφαρμογη αυτη? (δημιουργει προβλημα σε περιπτωση που θα χρειαστει να καθαιρεθει ο εξωστης)

αν δεν κανω λαθος, C20/25, S500, θα χουμε περιοχη Ι, χωρις εγκαρσια πιεση, οποτε 5φ+lbnet ειναι 63εκ για φ12 και 73εκ για φ14.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα να αγκυρώσεις και μέσα στην πλάκα τον άνω οπλισμό, ευθύγραμμα, χωρίς υπολογισμό εγκάρσιας πίεσης.
Οι εξώστες δεν καθαιρούνται έτσι εύκολα, αλλά αν χρειαστεί θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα.

63cm και 73cm για Φ12 και Φ14 αντίστοιχα υπολογίζω και εγώ.

----------


## Kostas2002

Εγώ πολύ συχνά περνάω τα πάνω σίδερα μέσα στον εξώστη.

----------


## Xάρης

Και πολύ καλά κάνεις.

----------


## sundance

στην 17.5 τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης με το 


> •  το παχος του σκυροδεματος που τις καλυπτει ειναι μικροτερο απο 300 mm.


στο σχημα νομιζω το δειχνει λαθος.  δηλαδη σε 60αρα δοκο, εχουμε περιοχη συναφειας Ι και κατω και πανω?

----------


## Xάρης

Ευνοϊκές συνθήκες συνάφειας (Ι) έχουμε κάτω, στις γραμμοσκιασμένες περιοχές (άρα το σχήμα Σ.17.1δ είναι σωστό), εκεί που το πάχος του σκυροδέματος που καλύπτει τις ράβδους είναι >30cm.

----------


## sundance

εννοει 30εκ κατα την φορα της σκυροδετησης?

μονο ετσι εξηγειται.

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς! Το δείχνει άλλωστε και το σχήμα Σ.17.1.δ του ΕΚΩΣ-2000.

----------


## sundance

οπως γινεται αγκυρωση των κολονοσιδερων στην κεφαλη της οικοδομης, ετσι κανετε ομοια αγκυρωση και στον ποδα/θεμελιωση?

----------


## Xάρης

Προσωπικά δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει σε κάποια θεμελίωση κάτι αντίστοιχο.
Έχεις υπόψη σου κάποια απαίτηση του κανονισμού από την οποία να προκύπτει κάτι τέτοιο;

Δεν μπορούμε όμως να μιλούμε γενικά.
Αν έχουμε τοιχία υπογείου τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα αγκυρώσεων στην θεμελίωση;

----------


## sundance

με τοιχεια υπογειου οχι, χωρις ομως, θεωρω πως ναι.

----------

